# scooter has a boo boo



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

my bird flew into the wall and fell down pretty hard and he had a boo boo on his abdomen/chest area (under belly).... vet says he will be ok and he just has a cut, nothing broken, etc. area is cleaned up and healing and he should be fine. there's some dried blood on the feathers that will probably come out from future bathing sessions.

but i feel really bad for him since he has a boo-boo and ...he IS eating/drinking and stool is 100% normal but he is very quiet, shy, and doesn't coo or try to attack me whilst in his cage right now, which is understandable. he does when he is not in his cage try to find weird places to hide...tight dark corners i almost can't get him out of or he'll try to bury himself in my laundry basket! even though i've been told he'll be ok... is it normal to be acting like this? anything special i should do? he still tries to fly a little bit doesn't seem like there's a problem there. ive been giving him extra loving.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sorry about Scooter's accident.
Did the vet take xrays? How did he determine that there is just bruising and scrapes and nothing internal going on?
Lets hope it is just that and he acts different because of pain. 
I wouldn't let him fly around for a couple of days. Keep him in his cage and keep an eye on him. If in a couple of days he doesn't feel any better I would take him back to the vet.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi badbird.

I'm so sorry to hear about Scooter's accident. I hope he will be as good as new soon.

Has he ever flown into the wall before, or anything else? Put a big bold sticker or something obvious that he can recognize that there is a wall there.

I'm not trying to be insensitive, just very concerned that this does not happen again. Make sure he is getting enough vitamin A, from corn and such. Pigeons can lose eyesight slightly when there is a lack of vitamin A in their diet, and it can be enough to cause them to fly into things.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

x rays/neg
he has multivitamin drops in his water
i put a poster on the wall he ran into

he is cooing again but he wont be allowed to fly at this time because he could aggravate his scab and bleed again


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I am glad that you have things under control with Scooter Bad bird. It is tough sometimes being a pigeon "parent."


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

badbird said:


> x rays/neg
> he has multivitamin drops in his water
> i put a poster on the wall he ran into


He needs a natural source of vitamin A in the pro vitamin A source, such as corn, the orange to very yellow kind. It is much easier absorbed and necessary for good vision.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

his seed has corn too


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear of Scooters Boo Boo, hope he is feeling better soon


----------



## Hootie'sMom (Sep 21, 2005)

my bird got bit by a dog. He was very nervious for about 2 weeks after but, he got over it. I know it sounds mean but you might want to clip his wings if you want to let him run around the house.It is very easy for them to get hurt by running into things while flying. Not to mention how dangerous celing fans can be. It takes a munite for them to get used to but it is much more safe. It also helps some with dominance issues because a higher perch means a higher position in the hirarchey.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

badbird said:


> his seed has corn too



Thank you for the answer. I'm glad he is doing well.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

he seems like his normal self today and is making is oowoooooo owoooo noises very loudly right now. he just has a scab under his feathers on his underbelly and dried blood on the feathers.... baths will help wash that away when its done healing im sure.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Glad to hear he is becoming his "old" self again.


----------

